
Cierge – Passwordless done right - qud
http://github.com/pwdless/cierge
======
qud
Hi there! Cierge is an OpenID Connect server that handles user signup, login,
profiles, management, social logins, and more. Instead of storing passwords,
Cirege uses magic links/codes and external logins to authenticate your users.

You can find a good list of FAQs on our our GitHub page.

------
qud
Additionally, you can try a demo here:
[https://cierge.azurewebsites.net](https://cierge.azurewebsites.net)

